# Golfsmith Clubs



## Letmethinking (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I just picked up a "Golfsmith Blades (Professional Grind)" Golf clubs. Has anyone ever heard of it? for some reason I just felt really confident using it last Saturday.
But I'd love to hear more about this clubs. I got these for $49 at 'Play-it-again' sports.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Letmethinking said:


> Hi,
> I just picked up a "Golfsmith Blades (Professional Grind)" Golf clubs. Has anyone ever heard of it? for some reason I just felt really confident using it last Saturday.
> But I'd love to hear more about this clubs. I got these for $49 at 'Play-it-again' sports.


I think the consensus of the members here is; "if it feels good you made the right choice." Not knowing your skill level, play them until you feel its time to move to a ,for the lack of a better words, high end clubs. the more your skill changes so can the need of a different club quality.

I started out with clubs from Wal-mart(that quality of club) and they were fine until I started to swing better and the need for higher quality clubs were needed. The new clubs ,believe it not, took awhile to get use to, I had to change from a hard swing to a much easier swing because the club worked better at a lessor speed for the same distance and accuracy.

Hope I answered your question from my point of view.


----------

